# As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

**DISCLAIMER* *All modifications you do on your vehicle are your responsibility. Some models vary by production date so not all information may be 100% correct for your application. I highly recommend you have a Bentley manual or wiring diagram on hand in case pin numbers are different. If you do not have basic skills with electronics and wiring, I do not recommend you attempt this modification.
If at any time, anyone has actual pictures or copies of the wiring diagram related to this modification, please cut/paste/compile to your hearts content and re-submit these instructions. This is for the enjoyment of the community and I don't care who takes credit for doing the best write up.
*GETTING STARTED* 
You will need a Euro Light Switch and three VW repair wires for this modification:
Repair wire *#000-979-133* or *#000-979-126*, whichever your VW service dept has. You will need *(x2)* of these.
Repair wire *#000-979-227*. You will only need *(x1)* of these.
The VW repair wires terminate in a small spring clip type pin, which simply snaps into the existing harness connector on both ends of your new circuit. This modification is simply installing the wires that were left out of the NA harness, allowing this feature to work. The switches themselves are already made to accommodate this. 

*THE MODIFICATION*
STEP 1) The lower interior kick panels below the steering column need to be removed. The steering column plastic covers must be removed as well, top and bottom, to get access to all the necessary components. This is pretty straight forward. Refer to a service manual as needed. It is then advisable to disconnect the battery as you will be dealing with a “hot” circuit.
STEP 2) Run the repair wire #000-979-227 12 from pin "P" on the ignition switch to pin "4" on the turn signal switch. Pin “P” on the ignition switch goes hot when the ignition is off, so if it isn’t labeled “P” just find the constant 12V pin with a current tester. Remember, the wire will insert in the back of the harness connector, and the small spring clip ‘pin’ should snap into place
On occasion, the harness connectors will have a plastic, pink insert, blocking the hole in which you are trying to insert the new repair wire-with-pin connector. Simply take a very small screw driver or scribe from the back of the harness connector, and gently push it through. PUSH HARD AND STEADY, BUT DON’T STAB. This should easily break the small, pink plastic piece. Now you should be able to install your new pin and still feel it snap or click into its intended spot. The black housing of the connector is what clips the pin in place, not the pink plastic piece you just broke out. Don’t worry about it. 
STEP 3) Run one each of the repair wires #000-979-133 or #000-979-126 from pins 9 and 10 of the turn signal switch, to pins 13 and 14 of the euro headlight switch. Just to clarify, thats pin 9 to pin 13, and pin 10 to pin 14. The numbers 13 and 14 are embossed on the wiring harness connector and will mate up to pins 58L and 58R on the euro switch. The wires will plug in to the existing harness connection at the turn signal switch, but will need to be spliced or soldered into lines 13 and 14 (small gray colored lines) at the light switch harness connector (unless you feel like pulling it apart). This is best done with a wire tap that clips over the existing wires on the headlight switch harness connector. This way they can be removed with minimal damage to the existing OE harness wires.
*FINAL*
With this modification, the euro parking lights are still fused as in the original e-code setup and the wiring mod works with all euro headlight switches regardless of any DRL modifications. You DO NOT have to buy the European turn signal switch/stalk unless you want one with the little white parking light icon printed on it. All turn signal switches have the correct configuration internally for the euro park lights; cruise control is not an issue here. This mod will not drain your batteries as long as the turn signal switch is in the center (off) position when you turn off your car. 
Have fun, be safe, and if you have any questions, let me know!



_Modified by Crash6 at 9:37 PM 10-14-2004_


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

Very nice! I will be trying this modification just for kicks! 
_*Thank you!*_


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (eggroller)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gti_matt (Oct 9, 1999)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Gern_Blanston)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm going to try this on my A2 and T4 (both CEII cars...should hopefully be similar enough to an A4).


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (gti_matt)*

Just finished this mod on the Golf. The plugs on my turn-signal and ignition switches were sized for only the type -133 or -126 wires, so the larger -227 that I ordered and waited a 2 weeks for is now a souvenir (Shoulda' looked before I leaped!







)
The mod works as advertised: With the ignition OFF the turn-signal switch activates either the left-side OR right-side park lights and sounds the chime if the door's open. 
Thanks and props to Crash6 for the heads-up on a great mod AND for helping me through a couple of minor problems that I came up against during the install.
Another totally useless euro-mod for my car!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Gern_Blanston)*

I tried this on my wife's early 2003 New Beetle GLX. When I push the turn signal lever down, I get the warning chime, the dash lights, all four corners of parking lights and the license plate. When I push the lever up, I get the same thing.
Does anyone have any thoughts about what is wrong? Is the NB wired differently? Did they change the wiring in 2003? Is the turn signal stalk different now?
Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Kevin Rowley)*

If the numbers mean the same thing on the plugs (and they have to on the light switch plug) there must be a problem with the wiring from the light switch to the turn-signal switch. Are you sure you got #9 hooked up to #13 and #10 hooked up to #14 ? I'd suspect that when tapping in to #13 or #14 on the back of the light switch you might've accidently been hooked up to the wrong wire there. Only thing I can think of other than the chassis wiring harness being different, which is a possibility.
Anybody else trying this mod:
FOLLOW CRASH6's ADVICE AND DISCONNECT THE BATTERY FIRST.
I thought I was smart enough to run through this without going to the trouble. Bad idea.
My cheapo $9.95 voltmeter had a hard short internally (I thought it was acting a little hinky the last time I used it) and when I turned the ignition off (which made the circuit I was testing hot) I melted a piece of .032 stainless steel safety wire I was using to connect the probe to the contact in the back of the ignition switch! Stupid me.








Of course, you have to have the battery hooked up to check voltages, but for everything else, disconnect. There's a lot of electricity available if you bump one of those wire-ends against a grounding point.


_Modified by Gern_Blanston at 3:39 PM 10-24-2004_


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Gern_Blanston)*

I'm absolutely positive on the wiring hook ups (checked 3 times).


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Kevin Rowley)*

Dangit! It doesn't seem likely, but perhaps the Beetle IS wired differently from the Golf. It's not a euroswitch-only thing is it? Do you have a euroswitch? I can't find my OEM light switch, or I'd go try it.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Gern_Blanston)*

OK, found my OEM U.S. switch and tried it. It works just the same as the euroswitch. Must be some wiring differences in the doggone car. Suckage.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Kevin Rowley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kevin Rowley* »_I tried this on my wife's early 2003 New Beetle GLX. When I push the turn signal lever down, I get the warning chime, the dash lights, all four corners of parking lights and the license plate. When I push the lever up, I get the same thing.
Does anyone have any thoughts about what is wrong? Is the NB wired differently? Did they change the wiring in 2003? Is the turn signal stalk different now?
Any help is greatly appreciated.

If you wired it correctly, then the turn signal switch would have to be wired diffrentl internally. I don't understand this as I have done this mod to 2 diffrent MKIV cars, one a beetle. The wiring was always the same. 
As I stated before, sometimes pin labels will change by model year and maybe that is what has happened here. Try disconnecting the hot wire coming from the ignition switch, and jumping to the back of the turn signal switch. The turn signal switch should route power only to the side you select with the stalk.
Other then that, check your splices at the back of the light switch and make sure you connected/spliced them into the proper wires.
IM or e-mail me or send me your phone number and I'll call you to walk you through it.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

I've tried it with each side disconnected and it still lights up both sides. Follow along with me, to see if you notice anything wrong: 
The car has a Euro headlight switch.
I have a jumper wire from Pin P on the ignition switch to Pin 4 on the turn signal stalk. This has 12v+ with the ignition off.
I have a jumper wire from Pin 9 on the turn signal stalk to Pin 13 on the headlight switch. This pin is also marked "58L". With only this wire connected, moving the turn signal lever down resulted in normal parking light function (all 4 corners).
I have a jumper wire from Pin 10 on the turn signal stalk to Pin 14 on the headlight switch. This pin is also marked "58R".


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Kevin Rowley)*

Are the keys out of the ignition?
Are your DRL's still connected?
I'm just trying to think of why your light switch is routing power to all the park lights, when only one wire is getting power.


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

Try unplugging the light switch and see if you still have the problem. I checked my old lights switch and 58L and 58R aren't shorted when the switch is off.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_Are the keys out of the ignition?
*Yes.*

_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_Are your DRL's still connected?
*Yes.*

_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_I'm just trying to think of why your light switch is routing power to all the park lights, when only one wire is getting power.
*I even put the original headlight switch back in and got the same result. Unfortunately, I've run out of time to play with this for the weekend.*


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

I just had a thought. I recently added a Blitzsafe auxiliary input to the back of the stereo. I disconnected the battery prior to installing, but when I put it all back together again I noticed that the alarm no longer beeps upon arming. Could that possibly be connected to this problem?


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (Kevin Rowley)*

Nope. This is a completely seperate and isolated system you're dealing with. 
I just swapped out my NA switch with the DRL's enabled and the mod still works as designed. 
I'm not sure what is going on with your car. The fact that you're getting electricity all the way to the lights, activated by the stalk, tells me you have the single jumper wire correct, and your turn signal switch is performing as it is supposed to. If your description is accurate, that means you either connected the small jumper wires to the incorrect points at the turn signal switch, your headlight switch is different then any I've ever seen, or the headlight circuit of your car is different from the standard MKIV.
I'm sorry for your difficulty.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_I'm sorry for your difficulty.









Sadly, I've gotten used to things like this. When I get some more time, I'll tear back into it to try to find out what's happening. I'll post anything I find here.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

I too have a 2003 New Beetle and I would like very much to do this "completely useless Euro mod". Do you have a wiring diagram that was used for reference?
Also, is there a better choice between *#000-979-133* and *#000-979-126*?
Thanks!


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_I too have a 2003 New Beetle and I would like very much to do this "completely useless Euro mod". Do you have a wiring diagram that was used for reference?
Also, is there a better choice between *#000-979-133* and *#000-979-126*?
Thanks!

I'll work on pulling the schematics off my Bentley CD. However, without the european schematics, it will be difficult for you to see exactly what's being done.
There is no difference between the two repair wires by part number _as far as I know_. If you give the OEM parts counter one number which they don't have in stock, they will give you the other part number as a suitable substitute. I'm guessing one number is old while one is new; or maybe the length of one wire is alittle different.
That particular wire is the same one used for the european rear fog light mod. Its been used a lot for many electrical repairs and modifications. 


_Modified by Crash6 at 10:41 PM 10-24-2004_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I'm looking at my Bentley CD right now to see what might be different for the New Beetles.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

I took a look at the New Beetle wiring diagrams, and I don't see anything on there that would preclude this not working on this car.
However, without seeing your wiring diagram to compare it to, I have nothing to go on.


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Pelican18TQA4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pelican18TQA4* »_ Also, is there a better choice between *#000-979-133* and *#000-979-126*? Thanks!

The ends are exactly the same, but one wire's a little heavier than the other.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Gern_Blanston)*

I can tell you that the turn signal stalk in our '03 NB GLX is different (externally and functionally) from the turn signal stalk that was in my '00 Jetta GLS VR6. Whether that means the pin locations are different, I don't know. Here is the wiring to my car's headlight switch. "Pin XX" is on the harness plug; "(XX)" is on the Euro headlight switch and the wire color is obviously what is in the harness. I'm tempted to clip the wire to Pin 16 to see what happens...
Pin 1	(Xz)	Black with red stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 2	(Xr)	Black with white stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 3	(TFL)	Empty 
Pin 4	(56)	Yellow with red stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 5	(560)	Empty
Pin 6	(B)	Yellow with green stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 7	(56)	Yellow with green stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 8	(NL)	Gray with green stripe, heavier gauge 
Pin 9	(NSL)	Empty 
Pin 10	(31)	Orange
Pin 11	(SRA)	Empty 
Pin 12	( )	Empty 
Pin 13	(58L)	Gray with brown stripe 
Pin 14	(58R)	Gray with lavender stripe 
Pin 15	(30)	Red, heavier gauge 
Pin 16	(58)	Gray with yellow stripe 
Pin 17	(58d)	Gray with blue stripe


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

How is your turn signal stalk visually and functionally different from your '00 Jetta? I've never noted any differences other than the cruise control switches. However, Crash's 2002 GTI should have the same turn signal stalk as your '03 NB (and mine), my '02 GTI did.


----------



## Kevin Rowley (Sep 6, 1999)

*Re: (Pelican18TQA4)*

The functional difference is in how the cruise control operates. The one in our NB looks like this, but without the "P" logo. (See the thread from Fred's TDI club, 9th post.)
http://forums.tdiclub.com/show...t=all
The one in my '00 Jetta had a single button on the end of the stalk to SET the speed and the ON/OFF slide had a 3rd, momentary position for RESUME. It did have the "P" logo on it.

_Modified by Kevin Rowley at 1:02 PM 10-25-2004_


_Modified by Kevin Rowley at 1:05 PM 10-25-2004_


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

Yes, the earlier cruise control switches had the "Set" button on the end. However, Crash6's turnsignal stalk/cruise control switch (2002 GTI) looks the same as the one in our New Beetles, as did the one in my 2002 GTI also.


----------



## Golf GTi 8v (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Kevin Rowley)*

I've been trying to do this on my mk2 gti with CE2, I have figured out what causes all the lights to come on. 
I'll post pics and info on how to stop all light from coming on tonight. 
Basically your parking lights can be switched on from the light switch, on my car the parking lights are connected to the dashlight wire from the light switch, there are supose to be two seperate terminals for left and right parking lights to connect to on the switch, activating just the parking lights. (if none of this makes sense then i'll post pics and info later) I'm pretty sure that wiring hasn't changed too much from my mk2, I know some terminals aren't the same. 


_Modified by Golf GTi 8v at 12:24 PM 11-30-2004_


----------



## Vorsprung (Mar 15, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Golf GTi 8v)*

awsome mod...will be attempting this soon


----------



## simplyredvw (Mar 20, 2001)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Vorsprung)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vorsprung* »_awsome mod...will be attempting this soon 

Found the look of it, I'll be trying this mod also.


----------



## spkn^GRMN (Jul 25, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

Someone do a pic DIY guide for this mod. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bora Wolf (Jun 28, 2004)

this thread would be fantastic with pictures


----------



## IFlyGTI (Feb 26, 2001)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crash6* »_
With this modification, the euro parking lights are still fused as in the original e-code setup and the wiring mod works with all euro headlight switches regardless of any DRL modifications. _You DO NOT have to buy the European turn signal switch/stalk unless you want one with the little white parking light icon printed on it._

*Update*; I was taking a look at a new switch off the shelf (I work at a dealership) to check terminals and noticed, _this switch has the magic "P"_. So I check some other applications and guess what. More P's. I guess they (finally) figured out that there's no sense in having two different switches, just for the sake of some labeling. And yes, I am going to change it out, just to get the correct markings.


----------



## pair o' dubs (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (IFlyGTI)*

Yahoo. Just finished mine. A few repair wires, zipties, and we're done.
Total cost: under 10 bucks.
Total time: about an hour (or more w/







).
m.


----------



## ITA~GTi (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by ITA~GTi at 5:51 PM 7-16-2006_


----------



## randallhb (Sep 17, 2002)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

Ok, I looked up the euro diagrams, what I found is that you need to use *000 979 135* for the connection between the P contact on the ignition switch to the 4 pin on the turn signal stalk; and *000 979 133* for the connection between pin 9 on the turn signal stalk and pin 13 on the headlight switch, and for the connection between pin 10 on the stalk to pin 14 on the headlight switch.
D/P - T12/4 1.0gr
con 8D0 971 975
cbl 000 979 135
T12/9 (PL) - T17/13 (58L) 0.5 gr/br
T12/10 (PR) - T17/14 (58R) 0.5 gr/li
T12 8L0 971 978
cbl 000 979 133
T17 1J0 972 999
cbl 000 979 133


----------



## tweaked2.0 (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: As requested:Euro style Left/Right only PARK light mod (Crash6)*

Does anybody have the DIY on this for a MK3? As the wiring for the turn signal stock is different than the MK4. Or at least wiring schematic?
Cheers.


----------

